# Sacral Dimple Ultrasound



## hgarrett113 (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know which CPT code to use for Sacral Dimple Ultrasound????

Thanks,
Hollie G.


----------



## TMBOYD (Apr 8, 2011)

Use CPT 76857 - this includes the buttock/perineum.
tboyd


----------

